# Where can I buy Chausson A class (Exaltis) from?



## cyclingmotorhomers32 (Aug 1, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can buy a chausson 6010? The layout looks fantastic, but cannot seem to find one in uk to buy?

Does anyone have any advice on Chausson A class?...Availability? Quality? 

Many thanks

Emily


----------



## cyclingmotorhomers32 (Aug 1, 2017)

*Where can I buy a Chausson A class from?*

Does anyone know where I can buy a chausson 6010? The layout looks fantastic, but cannot seem to find one in uk to buy?

Does anyone have any advice on Chausson A class?...Availability? Quality?

Many thanks

Emily


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks a very nice van. Are you looking for new or used as it seems to be a newish model?

Have you tried the main dealers?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Duplicate post!


----------



## cyclingmotorhomers32 (Aug 1, 2017)

Sorry Ted what do you mean by duplicate post?
I am desperate to find a chausson a class and hoped someone could help me. I have asked this question on motorhomefacts.com forum and also outandaboutlive.co.uk forum as I was not sure which forum would be most helpful.

If anyone could help with my question I would be very grateful.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Emily I think it is because you posted the same question under the "Newcomers" section: http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/21-newcomers/216994-where-can-i-buy-chausson-class.html

I answered: Looks a very nice van. Are you looking for new or used as it seems to be a newish model?

Have you tried the main dealers?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

cyclingmotorhomers32 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a chausson 6010? The layout looks fantastic, but cannot seem to find one in uk to buy?
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on Chausson A class?...Availability? Quality?
> 
> ...


I understood that Chausson were not producing it in RHD or to UK spec i.e. they were not being imported to the UK. I did though see this:
https://www.motorhomes.co.uk/resources/industry-news/explore-new-chausson-exaltis-class-range/


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Lots here............................
https://www.leboncoin.fr/caravaning/offres/basse_normandie/occasions/?th=1&q=Chausson Exaltis

Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I understood that Chausson were not producing it in RHD or to UK spec i.e. they were not being imported to the UK. I did though see this:
https://www.motorhomes.co.uk/resourc...s-class-range/


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Devonboy said:


> Emily I think it is because you posted the same question under the "Newcomers" section: http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/21-newcomers/216994-where-can-i-buy-chausson-class.html
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, no problem....it's just that different answers in different places to the same question can get a bit confusing.
> ...


----------



## cyclingmotorhomers32 (Aug 1, 2017)

Thank you all. New or used I would not mind, but have only seen the chausson 6010 that ticks all the boxes (two doubles at front of motorhome, big garage and rear washroom) in a 2017 model. 

Thank you 'Rayc' for your link, that is very interesting and have emailed travelworld this morning, very useful link 

And thank you 'Raynipper' for your link. Have done a bit of research on importing a motorhome from abroad and it sounds extremely complicated, however if I can't get hold of the perfect camper van in the UK it looks like I will be coming to France  

Thank you again everyone


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

This company was recommended by some motorhomers I met in June that were using them to import a specific model Hymer they wanted: http://www.bundesvan.co.uk/


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

cyclingmotorhomers32 said:


> And thank you 'Raynipper' for your link. Have done a bit of research on importing a motorhome from abroad and it sounds extremely complicated, however if I can't get hold of the perfect camper van in the UK it looks like I will be coming to France
> Thank you again everyone


It was a darn sight easier importing a vehicle into UK than into France.

Ray.


----------

